# Hochteich aus Europaletten



## Hansalfred (11. Aug. 2018)

Ein freundliches Hallo in die Expertenrunde!

Mein Name ist Marc und ich komme aus Hannover, mir schwebt seit einiger Zeit der Gedanke im Kopf einen Hochteich aus Europaletten zu bauen (diese Paletten sind ja wohl gerade sehr in Mode)

Die Grundidee, also mal ganz schwarz/weiß beschrieben besteht darin einen Kasten aus Europaletten zu bauen, diesen mit Teichfolie auszukleidenund mit Wasser zu befüllen...... Natürlich schöner, nur so ist halt das Grundprinzip.

Was mich am meisten Quält ist aber die Frage der Lücken zwischen den Streben der Paletten, grob gerechnet 4 Paletten im Quardrat ergeben 120x120x80 cm also  ~1150 Liter Wasser mit ensprechendem Druck.
Würde sich die Folie durch die Lücken nach aussen drücken, oder würde sie straff nach unten gelegt bleiben wo sie ist?

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## Phiobus (11. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Fred,

Willkommen im Forum.
Du hast Dir wohl Klausi zu oft angesehen, wobei er ja eher auf Bierkästen stand. Für einen Pool lasse ich mir die Konstruktion ja noch gefallen. Aber Dein Teich soll doch viele Jahre halten.
Da würde ich mich auf solche Unwägbarkeiten wie die Ritzen in den Paletten nicht verlassen. Die ersten Jahre hält es vielleicht und nach ein paar Wintern und Alterung der Folie "fliegt Dir Dein Teich um die Ohren". Willst Du das Risiko eingehen, nicht wirklich oder ?
Du müsstest Ihn ja sowieso irgendwie noch verkleiden. Die Unterseite der Palette ist ja nicht gerade schick. Dann kann man auch innen unter der Folie noch was anbringen.
Hartschaumplatten wären z.B. ne gute Idee, da sie auch den Teich etwas isolieren...


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Aug. 2018)

Aus Europaletten macht man zur Zeit ja so ziemlich alles, aber bei einem Hochteich würde ich die Finger davon lassen. Europaletten sind meist aus Kiefernholz gefertigt das wird nicht lange halten.


----------



## troll20 (11. Aug. 2018)

Nur mal so als Frage zurück, was willste mit dem Ding im Winter machen?
Rechtzeitig ein Holzstiel rein und dann als Stieleis verkaufen, mit all dem Leben was sich da inzwischen eingefunden hat.
Oder ablassen und das ganz Getier an der Luft trocknen und als Snack verscherbeln?

Ich geh mal überlegen was man noch so machen könnte mit den was uns Fauna und Flora zur Obhut überlässt, in den Keller da wird es mir hoffentlich heller


----------



## Hansalfred (11. Aug. 2018)

Danke @Phiobus  , das mit den Hartschaumplatten ist genial, mir schwebte immer nur irgendwas aus Holz im Kopf. Aber die Unterseite soll schon zu sehen sein, da gibt es ja inzwischen auch schon Blumeneinsetze die genau in die Lücken passen und bepflanzt werden können, würde ich es von außen verkleiden, bräuchte ich keine Europaletten, könnte gleich einen Fertig-Hochteich kaufen.

@trampelkraut , die sind schon recht langlebig, habe da einige Berichte, Langzeiterfahrungen gelesen. Mit Farbe streichen bringt zum Beispiel garnichts, Leinöl ist die Beste Methode. Was Wichtig ist, die Klötze der Paletten dürfen nicht aus Pressholz sein, dies saugt sich voll und trocknet schlecht, ist also dann die Schwachstelle. Auch sollte das ganze nicht auf Erde, Rasen stehen..... Da sollte es aber auch nicht hin, sondern es würde auf Beton stehen.

@troll20 , natürlich man ist sein Leben lang verantwortlich für das was man sich vertraut gemacht hat!
Aber was machen Millionen Haushalte, welchen einen 30cm tiefen Tümpel ihr eigen nennen?
Was sich da freiwillig einnistet, lebt auch in Regentonnen, Pfützen, kleinen Bächen usw. anders ist es ja mit z.B. Fischen, welchen man dieses Zuhause aufdrängt, was ich aber nicht vorhatte. Es gibt aber auch noch technische Möglichkeiten gegen durchfrieren etc. Das sollte nicht wirklich ein Problem darstellen, wichtiger ist die Stabilität, solange ich das nicht geklärt habe, rühre ich keinen Finger.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Aug. 2018)

Wenn es unbedingt Paletten sein müssen dann könntest du sie außen mit mehreren stabilen Spannbändern sichern.


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Aug. 2018)

Gibt es die Bänder aus Edelstahl?


----------



## lollo (11. Aug. 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Gibt es die Bänder aus Edelstahl?


Hallo,
ja, nennt sich BAND-IT


----------



## DbSam (11. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Hans Alfred,



Hansalfred schrieb:


> einen Hochteich aus Europaletten zu bauen


ich gebe mir wirklich große Mühe, aber irgendwie bekomme ich kein konstruktiv schönes Abbild eines Hochteiches aus Europaletten in meinen Kopf hinein. Zumal mich auch noch die Unterseiten der Paletten anschauen sollen.

Wie willst Du das wenigstens halbwegs ansehnlich gestaltet bekommen? 
Das ist mir ein totales Rätsel und ich lasse mich gern überraschen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Hansalfred (12. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wenn es unbedingt Paletten sein müssen dann könntest du sie außen mit mehreren stabilen Spannbändern sichern.


Da denke ich dann eher an Profile von Aussen, die Bänder machen es ja nicht schöner.



DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Hans Alfred,
> 
> 
> ich gebe mir wirklich große Mühe, aber irgendwie bekomme ich kein konstruktiv schönes Abbild eines Hochteiches aus Europaletten in meinen Kopf hinein. Zumal mich auch noch die Unterseiten der Paletten anschauen sollen.
> ...



Ist sicher auch eine Geschmacksfrage, welche sich ja nie eindeutig zu Ende diskutieren lassen.
Google mal "Hochbeet Europaletten" und guck dir die Bilder an, Aussen bepflanzt und Innen musst du dir halt Wasser mit Seerosen etc. und kleiner Solar-Fontaine vorstellen

(www.europalettenkaufen.net)


----------



## DbSam (12. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Hans Alfred,

danke für das Bild.
So richtig prickelnd als Teich kann ich mir das trotz der seitlichen Bepflanzung doch nicht vorstellen, ist halt wirklich eine Geschmacksfrage.
Ich sehe das auch ein bißchen so wie René in seinem Beitrag, das Ding kann im Winter komplett durchfrieren. Im Sommer wären mir die seitlichen Kästen vielleicht etwas zu klein und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man hier früh und abends unbedingt mit der Kanne herum rennen muss.

Ansonsten:
Wenn Du die Paletten wie auf dem Bild zusammenschraubst, dann hast Du einen maximalen Inhalt von ca. 870 Litern.
Werden die Klötze mit (versenkten) Gewindestangen verschraubt, dann sollte es auch kein Problem mit der Stabilität geben.
In die Zwischenräume der Bretter auf den Palettenoberseiten sollten Latten geschraubt werden, damit die Folie keine Beulen drückt.


Viel Erfolg und ein poste mal ein Fertigfoto,
Gruß Carsten


----------

